# Impressions.......Vacheron Constantin Overseas Dual Time



## benjomd (Aug 23, 2007)

*I thought Id share my thoughts/impressions on this piece since I ve been wanting one for a few years and had bought and sold a number of watches only to end up still getting one. 
Here you go, these is what I think about the VC Overseas Dual Time in SS(reference 47450) 
*










*Unboxing It*
*Packaging / Manual*

This package format is new to me, it is a way different from all other pieces I have/had. I am amazed with the company giving a lot of thought on presenting the watch through the packaging. 
It does have a white cardboard box which slides out to show an inner box. Inside the box is a wooden presentation box presenting the watch through a transparent window on top. You can take a peek at the watch through the window.










Inside, under the tray a leather travel case.










The 2nd case can hold the watch as the tray and inside it is a cleaning cloth rolled and properly stowed on the side. A "Passport" which serves as the warranty, certificate of authenticity and a maintenance guide book. 
There is no instruction manual. Instructions and specs are detailed and illustrated/animated in the contents of the USB included in the set. Instructions for use/adjustment are even animated on the electronic manual (completely idiot proof as long as you can manipulate a computer). Also in the USB are care instructions maintenance schedules/records and company/model history.


























*Case *
*
Dimensions: 42mm wide 12.45 thick
Materials: stainless steel brushed topside and polished on the sides. 
Bezel : Maltese Cross pattern and is polished. *

I particularly liked the dimensions of the case since I have a 7.25 wrist and I always thought that 40mm is my lower limit and 44mm my upper limit. In the profile side, I have 9mm as my lower limit, ( beyond that, I feel I can split the watch in half when I bend my wrist) and 15mm my upper ( I think its a ding magnet beyond 15). Therefore, 42 and 12.45 is nearly smack in the middle and I get the best of both worlds. A balance between comfort and wrist presence. 
Im also impressed with the bezel having the Maltese Cross motif. I think it sets the Overseas apart from other sports watches.


































*Caseback*

Solid Caseback with the Overseas emblem engraved. A sailing ship with chiselled relief. 
I think its nice but it ain't special. If you saw the old overseas (1994-2004 models) it had the maltese cross shape at the caseback. IMHO that would have set the caseback apart and made it special.


















*Crown/Pushers*

There are 2 adjustment mechanisms on the side: 
The crown at 3 o'clock which adjusts the central hour and minute and the 2nd time zone ( linked to day/night indicator). 
The other one is the pusher at 2 o'clock which adjusts the date indicator at the date subdial. 
Both adjustment mechanisms have a screw down device and only the time/2nd time controls has the Maltese Cross stamp 
The size of the crowns are adequate (for my finger size at least) for comfortable operation. Winding is a pleasure, it is smooth and very tactile.
The date pusher is soft but tactile. It is easily operable, just unscrew and push (aka daytona chrono pushers, only slightly bigger so more easily handled), you can feel a very soft click as the date moves a day.


















*Crystal*

Glass is made of flat sapphire. I cant find data if it has some AR coating but as far as reading through it, I don't have problems reading the time and looking through the subdials. 
I'm usually a sucker for domed crystals so I would have preferred it had a slight dome on it.










*Dial/Markers*
*
Dial: 
Silvered, "Overseas " pattern, snailed counters with diamond polished filets. 
Black external minute track. 
Hour markers: 
18K white gold with white luminova*

The dial has an amazing texture to it. Just shows the excellent craftsmanship and attention to detail. I also appreciated the fact that VC used precious metals on their markers, it indicates that they don't economize on raw materials and nothing is compromised. The marker sizes are very adequate and to date, I can say this is one of the most legible dials I've experience looking at despite being busy.

























*
Central Hour and Minute Hands:
White gold baton shaped
Polished, black oxidized

Center Second Hand:
Pfinodal, Spindle shaped polished black oxidized*

Again, I like the fact they used precious metal on the hands even though they oxidized it. 
You will notice that the hour indicator is more prominent (thicker) than the minute hand. This reminds me of the Doxa markers although with Doxa the minutes hand is more prominent (.this is due to the fact that dive time is usually counted in minutes thus making it more important). Its a dual time watch and you can just glance at the hour when you travel and it can give you approximations of the time if you don't need a detailed time ( just like in the 2nd time zone sub dial ).
The oxidized hands is a big help due to the dial layout. It just floats above the complications thus making it very legible. I've had pieces with silver/white gold hands and there are angles that it is difficult to read. Definitely no problems with being legible on this piece


















*Subdials/Indicators*
*
Subdials: Date, 2nd time zone, Day/Night indicator. Power reserve Indicator.
Power reserve indicator in white gold white gold hands oxidized.
Subdial Hands:
Date counter: 18K white gold baton shaped black oxidized.
24 Hour Dial: 18K yellow gold baton shaped, black oxidized.
Day night indicator: 18K yellow gold baton shaped, black oxidized.*

I appreciated the blue tinge on the day/night indicator. IMHO it made the dial while elegant, a bit more sporty or casual.


























*Movement /Accuracy*
*
Specs: 
> Mvt VC 1222 SC
> Self Winding
> 26mm x 4.9mm
> 38 Jewels
> Frequency 4 Hz (28'800 V.P.H.)
> Power reserve 40 hours
> Indicators, Hour, Minute, Seconds
> Complications: Date by hand, PR, Dual TZ, Day/Night indicator. *

On accuracy, it is running dead on for a while so I have no complaints. 
Regarding the movement, if you're the type of person who strictly goes for in house movements, this isn't for you. I did have some reservations regarding the fact that the ebauche is from another maker. At this price point, there are a number of other pieces you can get with great in house movements. I made the compromise on this one since I am fond of JLC movements. 
Only wish I do have is a longer PR, although this watch is meant to be worn daily so it really doesn't matter if it is a 30hr or 90hr PR. 
On charging autonomy, I noted the movement charges quickly. I wore it when I drive to work (around 14kms / 25min drive) and the PR indicator shows that it goes from 3/5 to full during this period. 
As I said, the crown is a pleasure to wind, very smooth and tactile.










*Bracelet/Buckle*

The bracelet is brushed on top and polished at the sides (equivalent to the case). It has a nice contrast and a balance between elegance and being sporty. It has the Maltese Cross motif and is on the heavy side but it balanced the whole watch.


















The buckle is the hidden type and joins to make the Maltese Cross. It is a double fold type and I do experience some difficulties putting it on ( as I do with all double folding type buckes ).


















*Comfort*

For me, it scores a 10 on comfort ( for my wrist size and shape at least ). I never liked watches which goes over the sides of my wrist. On this one, it just sits there and hugs the sides. The bracelet nicely balances the weight and embraces the whore wrist nicely. 
On weight, it isn't light, you know its there but I breeze through the whole day not getting tired of its presence but it isn't prone to getting hits because you know there is something on your wrist. Compared to a, say a Rolex Sub, it is a bit heavier, but to a SS Pam/AP ROO on strap, it is waaay lighter. 
As for wearing it under the sleeves, no problem on this area, it goes under nicely.


























*Overall Impression*

I describe this watch as understated, elegant and very finely made. I have no disappointments with this one. The price point is justified by the quality. Materials are anything but cheap ( considering its a a SS variant).
I like the Maltese Cross Motif being incorporated into every possible aspect of this piece, it is understated but screams VC all the way. 
A perfect fit and balance for my 7.25 wrist. An in between for formal and casual wear, since I wont think twice wearing it with a tux nor shorts. 
Presentation is unusually nice and refreshing fact being almost all the watches I've had/have are quite similar in the presentation. 
The variant has been around for just 17 years as compared to others in its class although I do like the backing of 250 plus years of VC in watchmaking. 
Overall, I have no regrets it taking this one in. I look at the time and it makes me glad I have one....................................................cheers!


----------



## MCAT (Mar 9, 2012)

Great comprehensive review, enjoyed the photos.


----------



## ZIPERIAN (Feb 21, 2012)

Great review. The texture on the face gives it such a rich appearance.


----------



## malarky_hk (May 1, 2012)

Great review and nice pictures. I really like the bracelet with the maltese cross theme. Enjoy it.


----------



## Andy K (Jan 13, 2010)

Wonderful review & pics - thanks for posting! I want an Overseas so bad!


----------



## uscmatt99 (Jun 30, 2012)

Excellent and very helpful review. I'd like my next piece to be Genta designed, or "Genta-ish" as I understand the Overseas collection to be. It is tough to choose between this model and the AP 15400. The complications, water resistance, and anti-magnetic case all push me towards the VC. From a historic and aesthetic standpoint, I prefer the AP. I test-drove my friend's AP Offshore with a croc strap and deployant and found it to be uncomfortable. My only point of reference is an Omega POC 9300, which while thick and top-heavy is quite comfortable on the bracelet or a NATO. I wonder if you or any other posters could comment on the overall comfort between the Overseas and AP 15300/15400 if possible?


----------



## omega1234 (May 17, 2012)

Right now this is my favorite watch in the world. Great review.


----------



## vladinecko (Aug 7, 2013)

absolutely stunning! both the review and the watch! what's your take on it now that you've had it for a while? it's been on my list for a while now...


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

Very beautiful watch. Thanks for the review.


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Thank you for this excellent review. It has probably pushed me over into acquiring this as my first watch. 
I have a couple questions. How do you compare this version to the one with grey dial and leather strap?
I really do enjoy the brilliance of the white face. 
Is the bracelet interchangeable to a leather strap if wanted?


Sent from my 16M


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Compare to below









Sent from my 16M


----------



## 3leggedpony (Oct 11, 2013)

Firstly, wonderful review. Those photos are incredible.
Secondly, plastique999 - I went into the boutique this morning to try these on. You absolutely can get a leather strap for the white dial version (and likewise a bracelet for the grey dial version). The cost is about £300 for the leather strap and £600 for the deployant. If you bought the grey dial and wanted to add a bracelet that costs around £2k and as the white dial version is around £1k more expensive it becomes a wash if you buy the leather one and add the bracelet or buy the bracelet one and add the strap. The straps come in various colours (he mentioned black, brown and grey) but also said that they will make them in any colour you choose!
I had gone in really wanting to look at the grey one but the texture on the white dial is just exquisite and in my opinion much more versatile if you were thinking of adding straps.


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

3leggedpony said:


> I had gone in really wanting to look at the grey one but the texture on the white dial is just exquisite and in my opinion much more versatile if you were thinking of adding straps.


Totally agree...when I went into the VC boutique and tried on the grey vs white dial, the white guilloche dial was stunning in comparison. 
So I ordered the white with steel bracelet and navy blue leather strap for sporty occasions. 









Sent from my 16M


----------



## Kid_A (Mar 2, 2014)

wow. wow. wow. this is "dream-watch" type of watch....


----------

